# 2013's Spotted



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

2013 Cannondale SuperSix EVO Standard Road, Disc Cyclocross & Women’s Bikes - Bike Rumor


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

That CAADX looks awesome. I don't even cyclocross but that makes me want to try it. 


Like the subtle changes to the paint. I really like the weight of the EVO with Di2. Drooling.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for sharing great find.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm feeling that Super-X colorway. And I suspect that I'll get some grief over this but... the women's Hi-Mod Evo looks to have a purple hue fade on the TT, stays, and fork. Pretty cool.

Not really into the few Evo colorways shown, then again I certainly won't be getting one anyway. Patiently waiting for pic's of the new SuperSix


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the color scheme of the EVO DI2. My next bike will definitely have an electronic shifting. Di2 or bust!!!


----------

